# Sound design / SFX feedback thread?



## StephenForsyth (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been thinking about this for a while now soon as we can't really post stuff for feedback in Member's composition. How about a thread in here to just post the latest sound designey/sfx stuff you've made for feedback?


----------



## StephenForsyth (Mar 15, 2019)

And I guess I'll start, first project file is some stuff I've been experimenting with to try out serum for SFX work. 

Second project file is me trying out this process of building a processing chain then swapping out the source materials. So 3 identical wooshes/liftoffs in processing fed in different samples.

http://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2019)

its good. i feel its needs more low/low mid range sounds and reverb. depends on the style u want of course, not wash it away w it. 
also, have you checked out Tonstrum Whoosh? it might help expedite or extend the usefulness of your sources.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 9, 2019)

Only suggestion I can make is that it all really depends on context - I know I am stating the obvious but these might be perfect or of no use at all depending on what they are for & how well they match the purpose & the action etc... ie do they feel real to the 'thing' onscreen?If you have no other video to work to, convert a bit of some NASA footage or eg there are some great spaceship moves in Black Panther that would be fun to redesign...


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 23, 2019)

StephenForsyth said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while now soon as we can't really post stuff for feedback in Member's composition. How about a thread in here to just post the latest sound designey/sfx stuff you've made for feedback?


I second this.


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 23, 2019)

StephenForsyth said:


> And I guess I'll start, first project file is some stuff I've been experimenting with to try out serum for SFX work.
> 
> Second project file is me trying out this process of building a processing chain then swapping out the source materials. So 3 identical wooshes/liftoffs in processing fed in different samples.
> 
> http://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/



I love the one at 0:50


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2019)

+1 to Member's SFX/FX technics/compositions



JEPA said:


> i think the clue about the rhythmic convolution is to place a step seq in front of it that controls the amplitude like a gate, or a LFO. I've made this experiments to compare:
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/rhythmic-convolution-atriger1-mp3.19533/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> ...


----------



## ein fisch (May 5, 2019)

+1


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Stephen!

Super cool idea.

I shared these "Fire Weapons SFX" in a thread last year.
You can download the free pack https://www.dropbox.com/home/FREE%20SFX/KP%20-%20Fire%20Weapons (here).



It was all done with fireworks I recorded with the Zoom H5 from my window.

Distorted the close mics for the crisp high end.
Used the far ones for the low mid decay and "weight".
Heavily processed, pitched and filtered for the sub knock.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 24, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Hey Stephen!
> 
> Super cool idea.
> 
> ...




Are you working on any new sound design sounds? Anything for sale coming up?


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 24, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Are you working on any new sound design sounds? Anything for sale coming up?



Thank you for your interest Desire

In fact, I should be releasing a sound design library this week!
Very excited to share it with the world.
It will be called QUANTUM !!!

More info very soon


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll share this here as well as I only just now noticed this thread. This is a single patch, four sounds in the patch, single control to control the modulations:


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 11, 2021)

Not sure where to post this but will give this one a go
Here is short snippet of a piece for an installation by artist Judy Watson coming soon at the Art Gallery of NSW. The National 2021 :: Art Gallery NSW
The sound files are firstly a mono recording done by Judy on her phone while she was paddling through a gorge on her mother's country in northern Queensland. Judy and her mum are Waanyi - from northern Australia.
Secondly are a few tracks of recordings Judy and I made underneath Sydney in the Tank Stream, the oldest European structure in Australia - a tunnel built by convicts and started very soon after the initial invasion in 1788 as the invading Europeans started trashing the water supply more or less immediately. These recordings are mixed using VOLbot, which is a bit difficult to get to grips with but once you do is a great tool. VOLBot v2 demo video - YouTube

What you hear in this short piece is movement from above ground to below ground - this fits with Judy's work which will fills a huge multistory void in the gallery. Unfortunately the gallery are unable to do a multi speaker system this time.

<iframe style="border: 0; width: 100%; height: 120px;" src="https://bandcamp.com/EmbeddedPlayer...acklist=false/artwork=small/transparent=true/" seamless><a href="">

snippet for Judy Watson at The National by greg hooper</a></iframe>


----------



## Manfred (Jan 30, 2021)

StephenForsyth said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while now soon as we can't really post stuff for feedback in Member's composition. How about a thread in here to just post the latest sound designey/sfx stuff you've made for feedback?


I’m in! Will post asap


----------



## ScanTron Test (Jun 22, 2021)

StephenForsyth said:


> And I guess I'll start, first project file is some stuff I've been experimenting with to try out serum for SFX work.
> 
> Second project file is me trying out this process of building a processing chain then swapping out the source materials. So 3 identical wooshes/liftoffs in processing fed in different samples.
> 
> http://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/



Nice work!


----------



## Manfred (Jun 22, 2021)

My sci-fi sound design rescore featuring Nir Perlman‘s work…


----------



## PeteH (Jun 24, 2021)

I've started trying out sound redesigns for game trailers - this is the first one I've worked on. I enjoyed making this, but I'd love to hear if anyone would have approached this clip differently.


----------



## karelpsota (May 13, 2022)

PeteH said:


> I've started trying out sound redesigns for game trailers - this is the first one I've worked on. I enjoyed making this, but I'd love to hear if anyone would have approached this clip differently.



Cool stuff mate.

I like how dry it is. A lot of game trailers have surprisingly dry SFX too (once the music is muted)

3 things I would have done differently:

Spaces like these have no wall reflections, but there are some chaotic echoes. These echoes can be emulated with outdoor IRs.
I only hear 1 delay pulse at 0:16 (and 0:20?) which is the right idea... I would just use more of that.

The hits at the end lack a bit of weight. You're using a kick sample. That's great for fast sections, but you can use something longer and heavier since you have the room in the mix. Something that's an ensemble, flammed, with more size.

Also, I would not repeat the kick sample on the animal scream AND the title. That feels placeholder.


----------



## PeteH (May 14, 2022)

karelpsota said:


> Cool stuff mate.
> 
> I like how dry it is. A lot of game trailers have surprisingly dry SFX too (once the music is muted)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Feedback! I kept it dry because a) snow absorbs a lot of sound and b) I have no decent outdoor IRs!
As for the kicks and hits, at the time I thought it worked, but I'd try to do something a little different now.


----------



## ABurn (Nov 9, 2022)

Hey guys,

Not as much as re-design but I have created this cue using a lot of organic sounds as textures - blenders, frying pans, salad bowls drills, etc. in combination with originally designed synth patches - any feedback or thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 15, 2022)

Adding a few things here. These are clips from ambiences I created for a 6 hour live role playing show aired by the Finnish Boradcasting Company Yle. The setting was a moon mining station, so scifi and horror.

The first one is when the players go into the mineshafts that require them to wear regulator helmets. I wanted these to be claustrophobic so this is the only thing you'd hear:



The second one is when they first enter the moon mining station and they go through an airlock, the airlock closes and lock behind them. The tech in this world is not clean and is mostly low tech, like dieselpunk.



These are meant to be played with headphones on, as the players have headphones with microphones during the gameplay. And these are just clips, the full things are ten minutes long.


----------

